# Stupid things I do when I'm not doing anything



## goldsilverpro (Nov 21, 2016)

I've seen all sorts of ways to visualize a trillion dollars. Here's one I just thought up.

A $100 bill weighs right at 1 gram. There are 454g in a pound.
$1,000,000 = 10,000, $100 bills. This = 10,000/454g = 22 pounds
$1,000,000,000 (a Billion $) = 22 X 1000 = 22,000 pounds
$1,000,000,000,000 (a Trillion $) = 22,000 X 1000 = 22,000,000 pounds

An average maximum semi truck load = about 45,000 pounds
It would take 22,000,000/45,000 = 489 semi loads to carry 1 trillion $ in $100 bills
An average tractor trailer is about 75 feet long
Therefore, 489 semis would total 489 X 75 = 36,675 feet, literally bumper to bumper

Therefore, to carry 1 trillion $ in $100 bills, it would take 36,675/5280 = 6.95 = nearly 7 miles of semis, with bumpers touching.

Someone, Steve Bannon I think, said that the TRUE U.S. deficit is about 200 trillion dollars max (about 3.5 times the total value of EVERYTHING in the U.S.)
If this is true, it would take a bumper to bumper parade of semis 1400 miles long, about halfway across the U.S., to haul 200 trillion $ in $100 bills.
If there were 75 feet spacing between each semi, the parade would stretch from L.A. to Boston
If $1 bills were used, the 48,900 semis, with 75 feet spacing, would stretch 11 times around the earth.

Hope my math is right.


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow, sounds like we need to keep the presses rolling!


----------



## Aristo (Nov 21, 2016)

If the average time to count to a billion is a billion seconds ( it is much more than 2X that), then...
1000 000 000 000/60/60/24/365 = 31+ years.
To count to a trillion would be 31000 years.
To count up the estimated USA debt of $200 trillion...
These are numbers beyond normal human comprehension...


----------



## kurtak (Nov 21, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> I've seen all sorts of ways to visualize a trillion dollars. Here's one I just thought up.
> 
> A $100 bill weighs right at 1 gram. There are 454g in a pound.
> $1,000,000 = 10,000, $100 bills. This = 10,000/454g = 22 pounds
> ...



:shock: So is this the kind of thing I have to look forward to when I reach retirement (which isn't all that far away) :?: :lol: :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Nov 21, 2016)

> To count to a trillion would be 31000 years.



That's why the government rounds everything off to even millions. They just don't have time to count all we owe.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 21, 2016)

Kurt,

The thing is if you don't do something with your brain, you tend to forget what you were doing! Chris is just working out to keep sharp. 

Seems like a good plan..... Damn now I forgot what I was doing when I started this post!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## 4metals (Nov 21, 2016)

Kurt,

The thing is if you don't do something with your brain, you tend to forget what you were doing! Chris is just working out to keep sharp. 

Seems like a good plan..... Damn now I forgot what I was doing when I started this post!!!!! :mrgreen: 

See what I mean, I double posted!!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 21, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> I've seen all sorts of ways to visualize a trillion dollars. Here's one I just thought up.
> 
> A $100 bill weighs right at 1 gram. There are 454g in a pound.
> $1,000,000 = 10,000, $100 bills. This = 10,000/454g = 22 pounds
> ...


So far I'm with you...


> Someone, Steve Bannon I think, said that the TRUE U.S. deficit is about 200 trillion dollars max (about 3.5 times the total value of EVERYTHING in the U.S.)


Steve Bannon isn't my most trusted source of data. What exactly do you mean with the TRUE... ?
The numbers I read on Wikipedia seems to be a magnitude lower. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_debt_of_the_United_States


> If this is true, it would take a bumper to bumper parade of semis 1400 miles long, about halfway across the U.S., to haul 200 trillion $ in $100 bills.
> If there were 75 feet spacing between each semi, the parade would stretch from L.A. to Boston
> If $1 bills were used, the 48,900 semis, with 75 feet spacing, would stretch 11 times around the earth.
> 
> Hope my math is right.


You missed on the last number...  48,900 semis would only carry 1 trillion dollars, you need 9,780,000 semis to carry 200 trillion dollars in one dollar bills.

I'm relaxing by fact-checking internet. :lol: 
https://xkcd.com/386/

Göran


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 22, 2016)

4metals said:


> Kurt,
> 
> The thing is if you don't do something with your brain, you tend to forget what you were doing! Chris is just working out to keep sharp.
> 
> ...


Bahahaha!! :lol:


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 23, 2016)

Im really surprised you didnt give us the figures for trucks carrying silver dollars or gold bars, lol.

Mike


----------

